# Monitorização Criosfera - 2007



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2007 às 10:52)

*Novas ilhas emergem no Árctico em cenário de degelo recorde*

Ilhas até agora desconhecidas estão a aparecer numa altura em que o degelo árctico no Verão atinge níveis recorde. A nova geografia levanta questões sobre se as alterações climáticas estão a ultrapassar as projecções das Nações Unidas, dizem vários peritos.
Ursos polares e focas também sofreram este ano no arquipélago norueguês de Svalbard porque o gelo onde caçavam derreteu muito mais cedo do que o normal. 
“Reduções na neve e gelo estão a acontecer a um ritmo alarmante”, comentou a ministra do Ambiente norueguesa, Helen Bjoernoy, numa conferência que começou ontem e 40 cientistas e políticos em Ny Alesund, a 1200 quilómetros do Pólo Norte. “Esta aceleração pode ser mais rápida do que o previsto” pelo painel climático da ONU este ano, disse aos jornalistas na conferência que termina na quarta-feira.
O Painel Intergovernamental para as Alterações Climáticas (IPCC, sigla em inglês), que reúne 2500 cientistas, disse em Fevereiro que o gelo de Verão poderá quase desaparecer no mar árctico até ao final deste século. O sobre-aquecimento dos últimos 50 anos é, “muito provavelmente” o resultado dos gases com efeito de estufa causados pela utilização dos combustíveis fósseis.
“Pode muito bem haver um Árctico sem gelo no meio deste século”, disse Christopher Rapley, director do British Antarctic Survey, na conferência, acusando o IPCC de subestimar o degelo. O recuo dos glaciares que avançam até ao mar à volta de Svalbard revelou várias ilhas que não estão nos mapas.
“Estão a aparecer ilhas” à medida que os glaciares recuam, comentou Kim Holmen, director de investigações no Instituto Polar Norueguês.  “Conheço duas ilhas que apareceram a Norte de Svalbard este Verão. Ainda não foram reclamadas”, disse Rune Bergstrom, especialista em Ambiente no gabinete do governador de Svalbard. Este acrescentou que também apareceram mais ilhas ao largo da Gronelândia e do Canadá.
Rapley também disse que o IPCC foi “limitado ao ponto de ser gravemente enganador”. O norte-americano National Snow and Ice Data Center informou na sexta-feira que o gelo no mar árctico “caiu abaixo do recorde de mínimo absoluto de 2005 e ainda está a derreter”. Este gelo atinge o mínimo anual em Setembro, altura em que começa a congelar novamente.
Rapley lembrou que o degelo pode ser mau para os povos indígenas e para a vida selvagem mas será bom para todos os que andam à caça de petróleo e gás natural ou para abrir passagens entre os oceanos Atlântico e Pacífico.
Com a conferência, a Noruega espera pressionar os Governos a aceitarem maiores reduções das emissões de gases com efeito de estufa, disse Bjoernoy.

PÚBLICO


----------



## Gerofil (5 Set 2007 às 20:26)

*Re: Novas ilhas emergem no Árctico em cenário de degelo recorde*

*Degelo no mar árctico atinge novo recorde* 

A superfície gelada no mar do Árctico atingiu este mês um novo recorde mínimo, com apenas 4,42 milhões de quilómetros quadrados, revela o National Snow and Ice Data Center da Universidade do Colorado, em Denver. Até agora, o recorde ia para o ano de 2005, com 5,32 milhões de quilómetros quadrados. Os cientistas dizem-se “espantados” com a perda de gelo. Só na semana passada desapareceu uma área quase duas vezes maior do que a Grã-bretanha, noticia hoje o jornal britânico “The Guardian”.
A passagem marítima Nordeste ao longo da costa russa do Árctico poderá abrir no final deste mês. Se o degelo, que acelerou a partir de 2002, continuar a este ritmo, o Árctico poderá ficar sem gelo no Verão em 2030. “Se me tivessem perguntado há uns anos quando iria o Árctico perder todo o seu gelo, teria dito 2100 ou 2070. Mas agora penso que 2030 é uma estimativa razoável. Parece que o Árctico vai ser um espaço muito diferente ainda na nossa geração e certamente na dos nossos filhos”, comentou Mark Serreze, do National Snow and Ice Data Centre, citado pelo “The Guardian”.
O degelo no Árctico ocorre todos os meses de Setembro. No Inverno, a água do mar recomeça a congelar. Mas este ano, esse processo será mais difícil. “Este Verão temos toda esta água [sem gelo] que faz entrar calor no oceano. Isso vai dificultar o regresso do gelo. O que estamos a ver este ano permite mostrar-nos que o próximo será pior”, acrescentou.
Alterações nos ventos e circulação de correntes podem contribuir para o degelo. Mas Serreze acredita que o maior culpado é o sobre-aquecimento do planeta. “As regras começam a mudar e o que está a mudar as regras são as emissões de gases com efeito de estufa”.

Fonte: PÚBLICO


----------



## Vince (5 Set 2007 às 23:44)

*Re: Alterações Climáticas: Degelo no Árctico*

*Record July Arctic sea ice loss*




> Sea ice extent in the Arctic in July 2007 set a record low, posting a large 7% decline compared to July 2006. July marked the third month this year that a record monthly low was set. Arctic sea ice coverage in July has declined by about 26% since measurements began in 1979 (Figure 1). The trailing end of Figure 1 shows a very striking drop, so it's worth investigating this decline in more detail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(c) Jeff Masters


----------



## Vince (5 Set 2007 às 23:53)

*Re: Alterações Climáticas: Degelo no Árctico*

4 September 2007
*Overview of current sea ice conditions*



> Sea ice extent continues to decline, and is now at 4.42 million square kilometers (1.70 million square miles), falling yet further below the record absolute minimum of 5.32 million square kilometers (2.05 million square miles) that occurred on September 20–21, 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(c) National Snow and Ice Data Center (NSIDC) - Arctic Sea Ice News Fall 2007


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2007 às 11:52)

*Seguimento Criosfera*

Enquanto continua o degelo no Ártico com mínimos históricos desde que há registos, no Polo Sul acontece o inverso. A cobertura está próxima do máximo histórico desde que há registos (1979).









> *Close to record SH sea ice maximum and NH sea ice minimum*
> Just when you thought this season's cryosphere couldn't be more strange .... The Southern Hemisphere sea ice area is close to surpassing the previous historic maximum of 16.03 million sq. km and is currently at 15.91 million sq. km. The observed sea ice record in the Southern Hemisphere (1979-present) is not as long as the Northern Hemisphere. Prior to the satellite era, direct observations of the SH sea ice edge were sporadic.


Fonte: Cryosphere Today


----------



## duncan (23 Set 2007 às 12:03)

*Re: Antárctica: cobertura de gelo próximo dos máximos*

estranho,este aumento do gelo na antartica,contradiz com as previsoes do aquecimento global


----------



## Minho (24 Out 2007 às 21:52)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera*

Continua o alarmante degelo do Árctico, com um desvio da normal assinalável









*Animação dos últimos 30 dias no HN*








*Enquanto na Antárctida continuam as anomalias positivas...*








*No Hemisfério Norte a neve já fez acto de presença nos Estados Unidos e em Grande parte dos Alpes*












Fonte
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/SNOW/
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/


----------



## Rog (26 Out 2007 às 00:27)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera*

De certa maneira, um ponto de equilibrio de uma forma global, mais "calor" no Polo Norte em contrapartida de um Polo Sul mais frio. 
Este ano parece que o degelo foi um pouco mais acentuado que em anos anteriores..


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2007 às 08:57)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera*

O Inverno em si ainda não começou mas penso que ainda iremos assistir a uma recuperação do gelo no polo norte este ano


----------



## Rog (26 Out 2007 às 12:04)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera*

Mais alguns dados curiosos encontrados no site acima referido pelo Minho:

A precipitação está em alguns locais acima da média, o que é um bom indicador para ocorrer mais neve.


----------



## Minho (1 Nov 2007 às 15:44)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera*

*Continua a lenta recuperação do gelo no Ártico*















*
No Antárctico continua a anomalia positica*

http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/4676/current365south01112007pu7.jpg


----------



## Minho (8 Nov 2007 às 22:08)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera*

Hemisfério Norte....


*Grande expansão dos gelos nestes últimos 8 dias. Destaque também para a cobertura de neve assinalável na Escandinávia...*







*Importante recuperação da área de gelo... parece ter sido dado o clique para o Inverno começar...*







FONTE


----------



## Rog (8 Nov 2007 às 23:28)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera*

Olhando para o gráfico realmente está a ter uma boa recuperação, embora esteja ainda abaixo, comparativamente a igual período do ano passado!


----------



## Minho (11 Nov 2007 às 16:21)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera*

Um estudo da NASA publicado no dia 1 de Outubro sobre a diminuição da área de gelo permanente (perennial ice) no árctico considera que a diminuição do gelo terá tido como principais causas a alterações dos padrões dos ventos e não a subida das temperaturas. 



> A team led by Son Nghiem of NASA's Jet Propulsion Laboratory, Pasadena, Calif., studied trends in Arctic perennial ice cover by combining data from NASA's Quick Scatterometer (QuikScat) satellite with a computing model based on observations of sea ice drift from the International Arctic Buoy Programme. QuikScat can identify and map different classes of sea ice, including older, thicker perennial ice and younger, thinner seasonal ice.
> 
> The scientists observed less perennial ice cover in March 2007 than ever before, with the thick ice confined to the Arctic Ocean north of Canada. Consequently, the Arctic Ocean was dominated by thinner seasonal ice that melts faster. This ice is more easily compressed and responds more quickly to being pushed out of the Arctic by winds. Those thinner seasonal ice conditions facilitated the ice loss, leading to this year's record low amount of total Arctic sea ice.
> 
> ...




Artigo Completo


----------



## Minho (17 Nov 2007 às 00:08)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera*

Grande recuperação do gelo no Árctico... já atingiu o nível de há um ano atrás 













Boa cobertura de neve na Europa! Estamos bem melhor que o ano passado...


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Nov 2007 às 00:10)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera*

Quando chegar Janeiro os Russos e os Canadianos já tem glaciares á porta de casa  deixa que a neve tambem vai chegar para nós...


----------



## Minho (22 Nov 2007 às 23:05)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera*

Nítida desaceleração do avanço dos gelos durante esta semana. 
















Pelo menos este ano a neve na Europa está presente em muita maior quantidade do que há um ano













.


----------



## Minho (1 Dez 2007 às 14:19)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera*

*Esta semana a cobertura de gelo no Árctico estancou, mantendo-se uma anomalia negativa assinalável...*









*Pela Euroásia a cobertura de neve parece bastante aceitável em comparação com o  ano passado.*










*Nos Estados Unidos é que a coisa não parece muito famosa....*











*No Antárctico parece mantém-se a anomalia positiva de quase 1 milhão de quilómetros quadrados*


----------



## Vince (1 Dez 2007 às 17:15)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera*

Mais uns gráficos do Ártico:

*Comparativo com os últimos anos (que foram fracos também)*






*Antiguidade do gelo*


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Dez 2007 às 21:20)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera*





O polo sul enloqueceu de vez  está com uma anomalia positiva em plena Primavera austral ai ai o maldito CO2 :assobio:


----------



## Luis França (7 Dez 2007 às 22:01)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera*

Mas essa anomalia positiva não é só à superfície? E em profundidade? Há dados?


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Dez 2007 às 23:36)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera*



Luis França disse:


> Mas essa anomalia positiva não é só à superfície? E em profundidade? Há dados?



Penso que é tanto á superficie como em profundidade se não o gelo não se expandia digo eu...

Aqui fica o site de onde retirei a informação 

http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/


----------



## Vince (8 Dez 2007 às 22:55)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera*



Luis França disse:


> Mas essa anomalia positiva não é só à superfície? E em profundidade? Há dados?



Como se refere à área, é apenas isso. Mas o Polo Sul está bastante estável e saudável, mesmo em profundidade. O Ártico é que não, apesar daquela recuperação bastante rápida em 2 meses, é obviamente apenas gelo superficial para já.


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2007 às 23:31)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera*

Este ano sim,temos uma cobertura de neve em condições no HN...







A Rússia tirando o Cáucaso e o extremo asiático está com uma cobertura de neve de 100%


----------



## Luis França (9 Dez 2007 às 20:56)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera*

*Ice on Air*






Here’s the station’s summary of the hour: “This summer, Arctic ice in the the Northwest passage melted enough to open up this historic travel route. We discuss the environmental, economic, and political implications of this change with Andrew Revkin, who reports on the environment for The New York Times and wrote “The North Pole Was Here” and with Michael Byers, professor of international law and politics at the University of British Columbia.”


*Radars Taken Out by Arctic Warming*






The continuing warming and summertime retreats of sea ice around the North Pole are making life difficult for seal-hunting polar bears, eroding Inuit coastal villages and now, evidently, eroding Arctic defenses (although not weakening them, the Pentagon insists).


* Dangerous Antarctica?*

You can't go there, however, without assuming some risk: temperatures, wind, ice and whatever else nature can throw your way. The recent sinking of the cruise ship Explorer in Antarctic waters points that out most vividly.

Temperature-wise, there isn't much difference between our cold winters and their summer, at least in the Antarctic Peninsula, where I traveled last January. Temperatures ranged from 35 to 40 degrees Fahrenheit on a calm, sunny day to much colder, at 10 degrees and lower. The coldest temperature recorded in Antarctica, or on Earth for that matter, was 129 below in 1983 at the Russian Vostok Station, 100 miles from the South Pole.

We always dressed in layers: tall waterproof boots, layered socks, long johns and waterproof pants, layered tops, polar fleece hoods or caps, Gore Tex gloves and the ubiquitous bright red parka.
Knowing its history, this sea did not disappoint me. Ice, ice and more ice everywhere, and icebergs bigger than our ship. Cold. Not a place to linger. Our final landing, appropriately enough, was Devil's Island. From there, we sailed straight into hell.
Hurricane-force winds and a monstrous, heaving sea tossed our ship about like a rubber duck as we headed back across the Drake Passage to Ushuaia.

And so, voyagers, go to Antarctica, risks and all? You bet.


----------



## Luis França (12 Dez 2007 às 17:56)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera*

*Kiss Arctic ice goodbye - by 2012*

However, for nearly the past 30 years, the data pattern of its ice sheet melt has zigzagged. A bad year, like 2005, would be followed by a couple of lesser years.
According to that pattern, 2007 shouldn’t have been a major melt year, but it was, said Konrad Steffen, of the University of Colorado, which gathered the latest data.
“I’m quite concerned,” he said. “Now I look at 2008. Will it be even warmer than the past year?”
Other new data, from a NASA satellite, measures ice volume. NASA geophysicist Scott Luthcke, reviewing it and other Greenland numbers, concluded: “We are quite likely entering a new regime.”
Melting of sea ice and Greenland’s ice sheets also alarms scientists because they become part of a troubling spiral.
White sea ice reflects about 80 percent of the sun’s heat off Earth, NASA’s Zwally said. When there is no sea ice, about 90 percent of the heat goes into the ocean which then warms everything else up. Warmer oceans then lead to more melting.

“That feedback is the key to why the models predict that the Arctic warming is going to be faster,” Zwally said. “It’s getting even worse than the models predicted.”
NASA scientist James Hansen, the lone-wolf researcher often called the godfather of global warming, on Thursday will tell scientists and others at a meeting of researchers in San Francisco that in some ways Earth has hit one of his so-called tipping points, based on Greenland melt data.
“We have passed that and some other tipping points in the way that I will define them,” Hansen said in an e-mail. “We have not passed a point of no return. We can still roll things back in time — but it is going to require a quick turn in direction.”

Last year, Cecilia Bitz at the University of Washington and Marika Holland at the National Center for Atmospheric Research in Colorado startled their colleagues when they predicted an Arctic free of sea ice in just a few decades. Both say they are surprised by the dramatic melt of 2007.

*Ozono no Hemisfério Sul em 4 Dezembro 2007*


----------



## Luis França (14 Dez 2007 às 02:43)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera*

*Magma May Be Melting Greenland Ice*






SAN FRANCISCO—Global warming may not be the only thing melting Greenland. Scientists have found at least one natural magma hotspot under the Arctic island that could be pitching in.

In recent years, Greenland’s ice has been melting more and flowing faster into the sea—a record amount of ice melted from the frozen mass this summer, according to recently released data—and Earth’s rising temperatures are suspected to be the main culprit.

But clues to a new natural contribution to the melt arose when scientists discovered a thin spot in the Earth’s crust under the northeast corner of the Greenland Ice Sheet where heat from Earth’s insides could seep through, scientists will report here this week at a meeting of the American Geophysical Union.

“The behavior of the great ice sheets is an important barometer of global climate change,” said lead scientist Ralph von Frese of Ohio State University. “However, to effectively separate and quantify human impacts on climate change, we must understand the natural impacts too.” 

The corner of Greenland where the hotspot was found had no known ice streams, the rivers of ice that run through the main ice sheet and out to sea, until one was discovered in 1991. What exactly caused the stream to form was uncertain.
“Ice streams have to have some reason for being there,” von Frese said, “and it’s pretty surprising to suddenly see one in the middle of the ice sheet.”
The newly discovered hotspot, an area where Earth’s crust is thinner, allowing hot magma from Earth's mantle to come closer to the surface, is just below the ice sheet and could have caused it to form, von Frese and his team suggest. 



O que é que o CO2 tem a ver com o degelo? Isto parece-me muito mais plausível para explicar o aumento da velocidade do degelo...


----------



## Gerofil (15 Dez 2007 às 00:03)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera*



Luis França disse:


> O que é que o CO2 tem a ver com o degelo? Isto parece-me muito mais plausível para explicar o aumento da velocidade do degelo...



Mudança no clima global e energia: CO2 e mudança de temperatura (link)


----------



## Luis França (15 Dez 2007 às 01:36)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera*

Gerofil, chegaste a ler o artigo em inglês?

Como é que o CO2 pode derreter o gelo que está submerso??


----------



## Minho (15 Dez 2007 às 16:51)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera*

*Anomalia negativa no Norte
*











*Anomalia positiva no Sul*











*

O manto de neve estende-se quase até à fronteira com o México*







Na Europa/Ásia mantém-se mais ou menos tudo na mesma


----------



## Luis França (15 Dez 2007 às 22:45)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera*

Lá vai mais um glaciar derreter no Atlântico Norte ... à custa do _Fogo_

*Volcanic Eruption by Vatnajökull Glacier Imminent?*

Hundreds of small earthquakes have been detected in the region Upptyppingar since Friday last week, located about 20 kilometers east of the volcano Askja and north of Vatnajökull glacier. Experts say a volcanic eruption may follow.
Most of the earthquakes occurred at a depth of 13 to 15 kilometers. If their source moves closer to the surface by a few kilometers, the likelihood of a volcanic eruption increases, Sigthrúdur Ármannsdóttir, a geographer at the Icelandic Meteorological Office, told Fréttabladid.
There were, however, fewer earthquakes in the area yesterday than in the days before, but that may only be a temporary condition, Ármannsdóttir said. 



Não admira, pelos vistos andam a explorarn a geotermia ...

*Powerful Geothermal Hole by Krafla Volcano*

The 36th geothermal drilling hole near the volcanic crater Krafla in Iceland’s northern highlands was formally opened yesterday. It is reportedly the most powerful hole drilled in the geothermal area to date.

“It is awesome,” Árni Gunnarsson, project leader at Landsvirkjun National Energy Company told Morgunbladid in regards to the new hole, which was drilled a month ago.

The drill Jötunn was used for the project, which traveled to Iceland from the Azores in mid-April this year. Drilling has been successful this year and the drilling of the 37th hole near Krafla has already begun. 



E para dar continuidade a um outro artigo:

*Mysterious mud waves found on Arctic seafloor*







SAN FRANCISCO - Along parts of the Arctic Ocean floor, currents have driven mud into huge piles, with some "mud waves" nearly 100 feet across.
Around the world, strong currents can produce these features, piling up sediments from the ocean floor to create a wavy surface, but researchers had thought the Arctic was too calm to produce the mud waves.
The Arctic mud waves were discovered on recent expeditions to map the ocean bottom with sonar, which can view layers of sediment up to 1,000 feet below ground.


----------



## Luis França (18 Dez 2007 às 11:22)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera*

*Scott Base crew strip off in heat*







Like much of the South Island, Scott Base has been basking in a summer heatwave - Antarctic style.
While temperatures in Canterbury have climbed into the 30s, the Antarctica New Zealand crew has watched the temperature rise to a sweltering 3deg.
Scott Base co-ordinator Yvonne Boesterling said that definitely felt warm compared with the norm.
"There were people outside in T-shirts. I didn't think it would get this warm in Antarctica.


----------



## Minho (25 Dez 2007 às 19:27)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera*

Cobertura de neve bem mais aceitável do que há uma ano atrás...


----------

